# برنامج جميل لصنع مؤقت لتشغيل الاجهزة الكهربائية



## eldahawe (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*برنامج لعمل دائرة بسيطة لعمل مؤقت زمنى يمكن استخدامة لتشغيل الاجهزة الكهربائية"كمبيوتر ,تلفيزيون ,مكيف...الخ"*






إن هذه الدارة تحتاج إلى عناصر قليلة ومتوفرة فى جميع محلات بيع قطع الغيار الالكترونية وتكلفة الدائرة رخيصة جدا لا تتعدى خمسة ريالات .
والبرنامج مذود بدائرة لحساب مدة زمن التشغيل والأغلاق




مكونات الدائرة :

R1 و R2 و C1 و LED و ic 555

R1 = مقاومة
R2 = مقاومة
C1 = مكثف
LED = دايود ضوئى

العناصر متغيرة القيمة هما R1 و R2 و C1 
ويتم تحديد قيم المكونات من خلال تحديد المدة الذمنية المطلوبة لتشغيل وغلق الدائرة من خلال البرنامج.

تنوية:
يمكن استبدال الدايود الضوئى بريلاى "سويتش"لتشغيل الاجهزة الكهربائية.




شرح ارجل المؤقت 555:
1: الأرضي Ground
2: القادح Trigger
3: الخرج Output
4: تصفير العداد Reset
5: جهد التحكم Control Voltage
6: جهد العتبة Threshold 
7: تفريغ Discharge 
8: تغذية 






تحميل البرنامج
رابط مباشر







http://www.copy77.com/all/Timer/555TimerCal.rar





​


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (12 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you very much it's very very useful


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hadihazim (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## ادور (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## المغرومة (21 ديسمبر 2010)

يسلمووو على البرنامج 
يعطيك العااافية


----------



## amsaad (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع و هو حقا برنامج رائع كمن اخبرنا عنه و شكرا


----------



## amsaad (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه الدائرة رائعة و رخيصة التكلفة جدا 
و لكن فائدتها عظيمة جدا جدا 
جدا عن تجربة سابقة 
و ليس مجرد كلام
شكرا لك


----------



## mbo7a (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 
شكرا على البرنامج و لكن لى اضافه ان البرنامج يتعامل فقط مع قيم معينه للمقاومات و المكثفات 
و يوجد موقع يتعامل مع المقاومات و المكثفات بمرونه عاليه جدا بحيث يمكنك كتابه اى قيمه للمقاومه او المكثف و يعطيك ما يلى من النتائج :-
On time  t1
Off time t2
و منهما نستنتج Duty cycle و هى النتيجه الثالثه
و النتيجه الرابعه هى التردد  Frequency 
و يوجد فى الجزء الثانى من الصفحه تعديل فى دائره 555 ليكون Duty من أقل من 1% الى اكثر من 99% 
و شكرا​


----------



## eldahawe (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يالغالي على المرور والرد


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (6 يناير 2011)

برنامج بسيط ورائع جدا مشكوووووووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## نديم هاشم (7 يناير 2011)

:77:رائع يابشمهندس ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك علم ويعينك علي فعل الخير:77:
اخوك من مصر


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eldahawe (21 يناير 2011)

الف شكر برنامج رائع
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## hitman 100 (21 يناير 2011)

*مشكور يا اخي*​


----------



## eldahawe (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eldahawe (14 فبراير 2011)

شرفني مروركم الموقر اخواني الاعزاء .


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكراً لك على الدائرة 
جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## eldahawe (22 فبراير 2011)

نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر ياغالى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (22 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك 
مجهود رائع 
تحياتي لك ،،​


----------



## eldahawe (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز شكرا لمرورك


----------



## حلاتي بغمازاتي (8 مارس 2011)

مشكوووور اخوي


----------



## fsn_1145 (8 مارس 2011)

mbo7a قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> شكرا على البرنامج و لكن لى اضافه ان البرنامج يتعامل فقط مع قيم معينه للمقاومات و المكثفات
> و يوجد موقع يتعامل مع المقاومات و المكثفات بمرونه عاليه جدا بحيث يمكنك كتابه اى قيمه للمقاومه او المكثف و يعطيك ما يلى من النتائج :-
> on time  t1
> ...




يا ريت حضرتك تكتب لنا هذه المواقع ..... و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eldahawe (22 مارس 2011)

يجازيكم كل خير وشكرا جزيلا علي مروركم الذي اسعدني.


----------



## ALYKO88 (23 مارس 2011)

eldahawe قال:


> نورت الموضوع بمرورك العطر ياغالى


مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## SS14 (23 مارس 2011)

مشكورررر


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (27 مارس 2011)

تشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك زدنا يااخي زدنا من البرامج الحلوة مثل ذي ولا بلاش


----------



## eldahawe (9 أبريل 2011)

أتمنى تستفيدوا من البرنامج. تحياتى للجميع .


----------



## thaer16 (26 أبريل 2011)

_مشكور_


----------



## eldahawe (10 مايو 2011)

thaer16 قال:


> _مشكور_


بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز شكرا لمرورك


----------



## eldahawe (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
شكرا لمروركم الكريم.


----------



## طارق_علاء_2005 (26 مايو 2011)

بارك لنا الله فيك وذادك من علمه


----------



## شوكت2006 (29 مايو 2011)

هاي برنامج حسابة لل 555 وللتنويه فقط اذا كنت بحاجه الى مؤقت استخدم وضعيه Monostable اما وضعية stable فهي تستخدم كمذبذب 
وشكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


----------



## eldahawe (14 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اعضاء منتدانا الغالى
شكرا لمروركم الكريم.


----------



## eldahawe (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eldahawe (10 يوليو 2011)

شوكت2006 قال:


> هاي برنامج حسابة لل 555 وللتنويه فقط اذا كنت بحاجه الى مؤقت استخدم وضعيه monostable اما وضعية stable فهي تستخدم كمذبذب
> وشكرا جزيلا على البرنامج


*الف شكر و جزاكم الله كلّ خير*


----------



## bowael (10 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك العافيه
دائره جميله وسهله
الف شكر
:20:​


----------



## محمد احمد جابر احم (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eldahawe (2 أغسطس 2011)

تحياتى للجميع
كل عام وانتم بخير رمضان كريم.


----------



## أبو العبد محيسن (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جداً وإلى الامام


----------



## eldahawe (17 أغسطس 2011)

*شرفنى مروركم على الموضوع.
تحياتى*


----------



## jamil54 (18 أغسطس 2011)

ه


----------



## jamil54 (18 أغسطس 2011)

هذه الدارة ليست ناجحة أبدا
عملتها بدقة مكتناهية , لكناه للأسف لاتعمل 
هل من مساعدة .


----------



## eldahawe (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*شرفني مروركم الموقر اخواني الاعزاء .*


----------



## alhabob78 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلااااا*


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## acer.7 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## eldahawe (13 نوفمبر 2011)

يجازيكم كل خير وشكرا جزيلا علي مروركم


----------



## rawan2002 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراجزيلا 
حفظكم الله من كل سوء.


----------



## eldahawe (16 مارس 2012)

*مشكوووور بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## rawan2002 (26 مايو 2012)

يجازيكم كل خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmadmo17 (23 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك 
ممكن مساعدتتي في تصميم دائرة تعتمد على موضوعك 
اذا امكنك الرجاء الرد في اسرع وقت


----------



## م-علي العريقي (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عاطف عدلى (7 أبريل 2014)

أهنأك وأهنئ كل الزملاء فى المنتدى وأهنئ نفسى مليون شكر


----------

